# lighting for new hens



## lenk (Sep 2, 2014)

my 15 brown egg laying hens are fully feathered nov 1st...here in western pa.temps are low 40,s at nite 50ish in the day ..they have started to come out of the coop briefly during the day....i have a 150 watt bulb now raised approz 4ft off the floor in the coop... i need advise on the lighting ....can i just use a 75 watt bulb now and put on timer to have them dark at nite ...these hens are 7 weeks old this week


----------



## Kamie (Oct 29, 2014)

Exactly how old are they, and what breed? What temp do you think you need to maintain at this point?

What are your temps with that bulb, and at 4 feet off the ground?



lenk said:


> my 15 brown egg laying hens are fully feathered nov 1st...here in western pa.temps are low 40,s at nite 50ish in the day ..they have started to come out of the coop briefly during the day....i have a 150 watt bulb now raised approz 4ft off the floor in the coop... i need advise on the lighting ....can i just use a 75 watt bulb now and put on timer to have them dark at nite thank you ...


----------



## djasinski (May 16, 2013)

I am into my second winter now in western pa. I only used a red heat bulb when it went down into the single digits and below last winter. No problem. Hens all out during the day. Though they really didn't like the snow much. I have 8 week olds in the coop right now (4) with 15 1yr olds and everyone is doing great. The babies don't even have momma to take care of them ( raccoon. Another story). I wouldn't be putting a heat lamp out now. What happens when it gets really cold in January? They will be fine.



Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## bobrut (Sep 9, 2014)

I'm in Washington Co Pa., this is my first winter with the girls. I have been reading what the experts have to say and most of them don't recommend heat in the coops. I put a roof over their pen and they have decided to sleep in the rafters instead of their coop so I am going to box in a area up there to hold their own heat in. They all sleep close together.


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

I live in north central West Virginia and we have similar weather to western pa. I don't heat my coop or light it either. I let them out of the coop an hour after sunrise and they free range all day and I close up the coop after they go in at night. They go out in all types of weather. Some like bad weather and others don't. They hide under the porch or go in the coop if they don't. I have had chicks born in August do fine outside through the winter. Just keep the coop dry.


----------



## Mamachickof14 (Aug 28, 2012)

*Winter w/chickens*

This will be my third winter here in Ny with chickens...I don't use heat lights. Make sure their coop is kept dry and draft free. I keep a lot of pine wood chips in their boxes and on the floor. We had a few weeks with temperatures below o*...they seemed to be fine. It bothered me more I think! Make sure they have water and food at all times and you should be fine! A little cracked corn helps their body generate heat! Good Luck! Jen


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

put the scratch to them
i give out 50lbs for every dozen birds
the scratch is mostly corn which will give them a nice layer of fat rite under their skin
this is how we insulate our chickens in New Hampshire

i have seen too many burnt down coops because of heat lamps
i'll pass those myself.



good luck
piglett


----------



## TheChickenGuy (Jan 29, 2014)

Give them corn before they roost. It helps to keep them warm (heat of digestion). At 7 weeks old if they're fully feathered, I don't think they need heat. What you should avoid is draft.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 20, 2012)

lenk said:


> my 15 brown egg laying hens are fully feathered nov 1st...here in western pa.temps are low 40,s at nite 50ish in the day ..they have started to come out of the coop briefly during the day....i have a 150 watt bulb now raised approz 4ft off the floor in the coop... i need advise on the lighting ....can i just use a 75 watt bulb now and put on timer to have them dark at nite ...these hens are 7 weeks old this week


To answer your question. Yes you replace the 150 watt with a 75 watt to provide supplemental lighting to extend their laying.


----------



## RouttyChicks (Apr 14, 2014)

As far as heat i have a small space heater in the coop and it is set on the lowest setting so it only clicks on when it get down to about the low 30's, and even then it really doesn't do much. I am in Va and i have only found frozen water twice.
As far as lighting i have a 60w (5000K) bulb in a lamp that comes on from 6 to 7:30 in the morning and from 4:30 to 7 at night and i get 4 eggs a day from 4 hens. Occassionally i may only get 3 eggs but that was normal even in the summer. With the light in there i don't think they know the days are getting shorter.
Neither the heater or light is accessable to the chickens so there is no fear of them knocking it over. My coop is divided in 1/2. One half for the chickens and one have for me for storage of food and other stuff they need.


----------



## seekup41nancies (Apr 17, 2015)

My coop is shown in my profile pic. I am getting 6 layers next week. Winter is a long way away, but I am starting to get slightly concerned. Not sure if it'll be up for a VT winter and I'd hate the fire hazard of a light. Aside from a different coop, does anyone have any suggestions? TY!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I guess the question to ask, is what are these hens going to be? Just for egg laying or are they going to also become pets? If pets, then they should have the break that nature intended and not do the lights. 

I really can't see your coop so I can't comment on it. 99% of the chickens can handle the extreme cold as long as they have a solid coop, with good air circulation and is dry.


----------



## seekup41nancies (Apr 17, 2015)

Pets firstly and eggs secondly. Thanks again, Robin!


----------



## seekup41nancies (Apr 17, 2015)

Above it a better pic!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I really hate to do this to you but your coop is too small for six birds. A large fowl should four square feet of floor space. Those two look like they are two foot by two foot. If the weather is bad and they have to be up then trouble can start with the over crowing. If not for the size they would work fine in the colder months.


----------



## seekup41nancies (Apr 17, 2015)

Eek. Looks like I have some work to do haha.


----------



## seekup41nancies (Apr 17, 2015)

Are there any good battery powered and heated waterers out there?


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

that coop will be prefect for younger birds, as they grow and get bigger they will be able to see and hear the free ranging birds outside. It will allow your older birds to come and visit as well. you said they will be pets, so consider what your plans will be as they age... I keep mine in constant rotation. the free range for a year, then I pen them for a few months to insure they are nice and fat and eat them. I have found that in my practice having a smaller coop for the young birds was needed, as my older ladies do not take to the younger ones well. Any time I put a batch of pullets out, they are in there own area, blocked off from the other birds, this allows them to see each other, but never actually physically touch each other, seems to keep fights down. 
so with all that long windedness, I would suggest hanging onto the coop you have there for the younger birds, try building a simple coop thats larger for your 6 lucky rangers. I would invest in an automatic coop door, it has saved me tons of time and energy, and ever since installing it.. no more predator attacks. nothing is worse then coming home from a long day a work only to find your future egg source all over the yard due to a random dog or fox..


----------



## seekup41nancies (Apr 17, 2015)

I upped my coop game after finding a MUCH bigger one on craigslist. The pictured coop is now a rabbit hutch. Thanks for the help. Chicks arrive a week from today.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I was going to give you a thumbs up for doing the right thing for your new flock but there isn't one for the message body.


----------

